# Q logic kick panels.... any good?



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I tried searching but came up with nill. I was curious what people think about the Q logic Kick panels. I can get a good deal on a pair for my RSX-S. 
Here is a link

Q Logic 02-06 Acura RSX 6 1/2" Custom Speaker Kick Panel


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

id use em in a heart beat if they fit my car/speakers....who wants to spend a week making fiber glass pods if you can get a ready made one?

might be a good idea to add some deadening clay / something to the plastic if it looks weak/resonant?


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

cool. I was a tad concerned that the lack of space behind the driver might kill midbass production.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't know if I would order from HiFi Sound Connection though. 

I emailed them a question regarding the Mustang MTX Thunderform they had for sale and was turned off by their lack of professionalism and the three week response time. Basically, I asked if I could order it without the subwoofer because I wanted to install my own subwoofer and their response was extremely rude. 

They went on and on about how it was already rock bottom priced when all I wanted was them to send me the Thunderform without the GD MTX sub. I was willing to pay their $249 price for the enclosure, I just had no use for the POS sub that was in it and figured I would save a couple of pounds on shipping while allowing them to sell the sub to make even more money. Oh well, their loss.

ETA: ^^ This happened in 2007.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Q logic has excellent fit and finish, but the plastic is flimsy. Get something to deaden them with and you are good to go. Dont think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I don't know if I would order from HiFi Sound Connection though.
> 
> I emailed them a question regarding the Mustang MTX Thunderform they had for sale and was turned off by their lack of professionalism and the three week response time. Basically, I asked if I could order it without the subwoofer because I wanted to install my own subwoofer and their response was extremely rude.
> 
> ...


That sucks. I have had great luck with them. They aren't too far from me (Springfield, MO) and have helped me out on several occasions. That sucks that you had a bad experience 

So some damplifier pro on the back side of the q logics will be fine?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Torquem said:


> cool. I was a tad concerned that the lack of space behind the driver might kill midbass production.


I would double check the mounting depth of the speakers you buy so that they fit with at least a little room to spare. I could not find the measurements, might have to measure when you get them. They do make different model kicks, check the application guide Q Forms Kick Panels for Car Stereo | Q Logic Enclosures


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I actually just ordered mine from HiFiSoundConnection and they were actually pretty quick. I emailed them a few days after I bought it to check on the status, and they informed me of the 3 week wait, but then the kicks shipped out the next day! So the wait is not always that long. My experience with them was pretty good... maybe they've stepped up their customer service?

As for the kicks themselves, I threw a couple layers of glass on the back side of mine, along with a layer of deadener and they seem pretty solid. They definitely are a little flimsy from the factory but a GREAT starting point for most cars as they give you the factory trim along the door sill and usually bolt right in.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Torquem said:


> That sucks. I have had great luck with them. They aren't too far from me (Springfield, MO) and have helped me out on several occasions. That sucks that you had a bad experience


Making matters worse, they lost *FOUR* sales because I was speaking on behalf of myself as well as three other guys on the Mustang forum. When I forwarded the email, all parties involved went on and on about how HiFi's response was totally unnecessary and unprofessional.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Will it impede my ability to get to the clutch?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Torquem said:


> Will it impede my ability to get to the clutch?


You should be able to operate the clutch just fine but I wish you luck in finding a place to put your foot on long trips.


----------



## Audio Alchemist (Aug 19, 2009)

Definitely use some self-adhesive deadener. Two layers is better. As for the kicks and the clutch...If they built them according to specs for a vehicle that has a stick trans, it probably will be okay. If they made it for an auto, it will most likely fit, but you may hook your foot on it every once and a while cuz it'll b a close fit.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

GO HOGS!


----------



## Audio Alchemist (Aug 19, 2009)

HAHa! u a diehard?


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm well informed :laugh:


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

60ndown said:


> id use em in a heart beat if they fit my car/speakers....who wants to spend *a week* making fiber glass pods if you can get a ready made one?
> 
> might be a good idea to add some deadening clay / something to the plastic if it looks weak/resonant?


a week? are you serious? Shouldnt take but a day or two to make some custom kick panels, unless you can only devote a hour or two each day then I could see it taking a week, but still.


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

The Drake said:


> a week? are you serious? Shouldnt take but a day or two to make some custom kick panels, unless you can only devote a hour or two each day then I could see it taking a week, but still.


LOL. I was like the same only opposite 

A week? Are you serious? Its taking me a month to build door pods.


----------



## mpaschetto (Mar 14, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> As for the kicks themselves, I threw a couple layers of glass on the back side of mine, along with a layer of deadener and they seem pretty solid. They definitely are a little flimsy from the factory but a GREAT starting point for most cars as they give you the factory trim along the door sill and usually bolt right in.



My sentiments exactly!

I used a set of these kick panels in an El Camino installation, and they were very flimsy as is.
Six layers of fiberglass on the back side stiffened them right up! Some spray on damping was the icing on the cake.

The color matched my factory interior very well, and some slight trimming made them fit very nicely....a very good starting point IMO.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Stupid question, but are there any drawbacks to doing a kick panel setup? Does the sound seem like it is coming from the floor? Or do your legs block sound? I could see that being weird.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

They are great because they bring the soundstage together well, but they do place the stage lower in front of you.


----------



## jrgreene1968 (Jul 7, 2008)

*q logic kick pods*

whoops..i swear i searched and never found this thread


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: q logic kick pods*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/64489-q-logic-kick-panels-any-good.html


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

They look pretty nice (as in stock/discreet) but the aiming is terrible and the construction generally very flimsy. They serve a purpose for someone wanting to get up and running quickly and easily, but they are not for the serious enthusiast.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^ Flimsy is the key word. And they aren't just a little flimsy. Just deadening won't do it.

The biggest drawback IMO is that they are open back.
The other is that depending on the pod you can't fit more then a 5 1\4... some people want a 6.5 down there.

I had some in my manual pathfinder and I had to rest my foot close to the seat away from the pedal. I got use to it but it was never particularly plesant.


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

I was worried about this part; you would think they could get that part right, having each one "custom" for a specific vehicle, but I guess the "custom" part only refers to fitting into the car, not proper aiming. Shame; I live on a Navy ship and have no place to really do much fiberglassing. I guess I will have to wait until after deployment when I can get my own place, make some friends who have a place, or pay for someone to fab them for me  Also didn't realize they had not backing to them; thanks Nyugen and AAAAAAA for saving me some possibly wasted money.



npdang said:


> They look pretty nice (as in stock/discreet) *but the aiming is terrible* and the construction generally very flimsy. They serve a purpose for someone wanting to get up and running quickly and easily, but they are not for the serious enthusiast.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I did a pair of them in an S-10, we used "kitty hair" on the inside, after we scuffed the surface for adhesion. After that we sprayed bedliner in the inside, and considered them dead. Worked pretty well. There is no backing, but if you use closed-cell foam like Ensolite to seal them up with some spray adhesive, it works well. There's always a way to rig it so it works right.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I used them back in 2001 in my old car for a 3 way set up using Rainbow Pros. I actually picked up 1st in USACi with it. I put a 4" and 1" driver for the Q Forms with the midbass in the doors. The firing direction of the pods is fixed for my vehicle. While it's great for equal pathlengths and wide stage, it was almost firing into the dash so the staging suffered a bit. npdang was the first to notice it back in the days and he gave me some great tips to overcome it but it was limited. It's nice to use if you don't have the skills or time or even tools to make your own. I have seen many DIYers make their own kick panels and it looks like the blob oozing out of the corner of your car. So aestetically these are nice. You definitely have to reinforce them, they are just hard plastic.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

I won 3 consecutive MECA world titles with Qforms in my Chevy truck. Don't plan on getting midbass from them though.


----------



## E60M5Straw (Aug 9, 2009)

SQRules,
Why would you not mount the mid base driver in a custom kick pod? Would you then put the mid base in the door? where would you mount the tweeter then? I'm thinking of mounting Focal 165KRX2 in an E60 M5, where would you mount both components?

JDS


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

mpaschetto said:


> My sentiments exactly!
> 
> I used a set of these kick panels in an El Camino installation, and they were very flimsy as is.
> Six layers of fiberglass on the back side stiffened them right up! Some spray on damping was the icing on the cake.
> ...


Those look terrific. The fiberglass on the backside did it, somehow 

I had a set in my 1989 Civic. The fit-and-finish was.... 9/10. I needed to muscle them into place a bit and put a screw through the very top part and into metal to hold the top in place. It'll be different for every car.

The fact that the hood release was integrated wasn't good. I should have relocated it somehow.

Additionally, the plastic's sheen wasn't quite right. I found some really great spray paint that was in the OEM plastic color and gave them a couple of coats.


----------



## Lt1Power (Aug 29, 2009)

So you guys simply lay some resin to the back of them and add dampener, or do you lay resin and fiberglass matting, then deadening material? 

In other words how much does a person need to re-enforce them?

Thanks!


----------



## mpaschetto (Mar 14, 2008)

Lt1Power said:


> So you guys simply lay some resin to the back of them and add dampener, or do you lay resin and fiberglass matting, then deadening material?
> 
> Thanks!


I used resin and fiberglass matting, roughly (6) layers.
Spray on sound deadening on top of that....


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

E60M5Straw said:


> SQRules,
> Why would you not mount the mid base driver in a custom kick pod? Would you then put the mid base in the door? where would you mount the tweeter then? I'm thinking of mounting Focal 165KRX2 in an E60 M5, where would you mount both components?
> 
> JDS


Since the Q forms have a open back and don't seal to the factory kickpanel location, mid bass is out of the picture. Mid bass drivers need relatively large enclosures or baffles that vent the speaker to another area where the front and back waves of the speaker cannot cancel out each other. Mid bass in the door is the simplest way without doing alot of metal cutting and fabricating in the kick panel area. I tried the tweet in the Q form first, but kept getting the rainbow effect. Them I moved them to the a-pillar and never looked back. 
Sorry, but i am not familiar with your car, but most BMW have nice size kick panels, and a custom made fiberglass kick would be your best bet with tweet up high(sail or a-pillar). Having the ability to bi-amp and T/A the component set is very key.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

as everyone already mentioned, the look nice and will definitely benefit from some additional fiberglass. I am no good at making fiberglass look good and I wanted to get my system in place. These work perfectly in that case.


----------



## philanderer (Sep 16, 2009)

anybody know any websites where i can get them cheaper then hifisoundconnections?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

philanderer said:


> anybody know any websites where i can get them cheaper then hifisoundconnections?


ebay, with bing cashback. I got mine from there and made some money back, win-win.


----------



## AUDIO BASSICS (Jan 14, 2007)

i am a q-logic dealer so let me know your best price and i can get them drop shipped to you from the factory...


----------



## Cajun (Feb 13, 2008)

I may be interested in a set for a 2008 chevy 2500hd in light gray/titanium color. Pm me a price.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Q-Logic Kick Panels - 02-09 Chevy Trailblazer/GMC Envoy - eBay (item 320422497336 end time Oct-09-09 17:55:42 PDT)


----------



## Hokieron (Mar 22, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> Q-Logic Kick Panels - 02-09 Chevy Trailblazer/GMC Envoy - eBay (item 320422497336 end time Oct-09-09 17:55:42 PDT)


By the way, make an offer as they will take less than that (quite a bit less) for them:rockon:


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

I love mine. we did reinforce them tho with a buttload of deadening m,aterial. Th aiming of the mid is perfect but the tweet is firing into the bpttom of the das! nothing a small angles ring wont cure tho ive just been lazy/


----------

